# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Maag en alvleesklier gekanteld in borstholte

## Majaalma

Hallo,

Ik ben nieuw hier en dit is dus mijn eerste post. Ik weet al sinds december 2011 dat mijn maag helemaal in mijn borstholte zit. Een jaar later, dec.'12 is er eindelijk een gastroscopie gedaan en daar is vastgesteld dat behalve mijn maag ook een stukje darm en de alvleesklier ver boven mijn middenrif zitten. Daarbij is mijn maag ook nog gekanteld.
Het is een vorm van middenrifbreuk maar dan één die niet veel voorkomt. Nu word ik in februari geopereerd en ben benieuwd of er iemand is die dit ook heeft gehad? Op het internet vind ik namelijk niks. Alleen maar over middenrifbreuk met gedeeltelijke maagverplaatsing. En het gaat altijd over mensen die ouder zijn. Ik ben zelf 47 jaar. Er komt nog bij dat ik astmapatiënt ben dus mijn maag drukt een groot deel van mijn long inelkaar en tegen mijn hart. 
Graag zou ik ervaringen van iemand horen want ik kan toch niet de enige zijn die deze vorm van middenrifbreuk heeft?

Groet,
Marianne  :Smile:

----------

